# Ringside Grooming Table



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Thinking of getting this table as a gift for my girlfriend. Looks like she'd be able to manage it to and from shows. Does anyone have any thoughts? Do you think this looks like a good one? How come I don't see any matching stools, or, portable ones? Any information will be greatly appreciated.
xoxox
http://www.tableworksusa.com/tw_tables_cart.htm


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

QUOTE (KAG @ Jul 21 2009, 09:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808290


> Thinking of getting this table as a gift for my girlfriend. Looks like she'd be able to manage it to and from shows. Does anyone have any thoughts? Do you think this looks like a good one? How come I don't see any matching stools, or, portable ones? Any information will be greatly appreciated.
> xoxox
> http://www.tableworksusa.com/tw_tables_cart.htm[/B]



I don't know anyone who has the Tableworks ringside table so can't give an opinion (but I do own their dryer holder and like it very much). I have a Champagne ringside table (Champagne Tables) and like it because the top is just a bit wider, 18" vs 16". I also like that Phil Champagne is a vendor at lots of shows in the northeast (Champagne Show Schedule) so I can purchase his products directly from him at a show (I order in advance) and save on shipping costs. I've never seen any vendors selling stools but I bought an inexpesive lightweight folding stool from Walmart that works great at shows.

MaryH


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Thank you, Mary. You're a sweetheart.
xoxoxo


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I have 2 and love them. They are light weight and easy to handle. They can make them any color you want. I've seen a bright pink one. They are a little on the taller side for me which I need.

Tina


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I don't have a ringside table, I just have a ringside cart. it's a Wonder Wheeler with a customized table top. It folds up and is lightweight, like a baby stroller and I can get my car unpacked in minutes. 









I took it to Portland this weekend and it travels GREAT. I pack the table top and wheel the stroller thing through the airport and leave it right at the plane side, so i don't have to lug all my stuff, but can just plop the dog bags,etc on the stroller. 










Here is Lucy lounging in it at the airport without the tabletop

you can find them here
http://www.mardelgroomingtables.com/prod/dolly.htm

I've had the wheel break and the Wonder Wheeler company sends a free replacement in days.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jul 22 2009, 12:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808369


> I don't have a ringside table, I just have a ringside cart. it's a Wonder Wheeler with a customized table top. It folds up and is lightweight, like a baby stroller and I can get my car unpacked in minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I keep up with showing Ava, this is the one I want. But for now, I have a small stroller with a removable carry case now, I'm going to look at is and see if someone can maybe mount a small table on top....hummmmmm...  ...I'll have to think about this....


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks, ladies. The Wonder Wheeler is a great idea. Especially when going to shows alone, trying to carry everything at once. 
xoxoxo


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jul 22 2009, 05:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808422


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jul 22 2009, 12:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808369





> I don't have a ringside table, I just have a ringside cart. it's a Wonder Wheeler with a customized table top. It folds up and is lightweight, like a baby stroller and I can get my car unpacked in minutes.
> 
> 
> I took it to Portland this weekend and it travels GREAT. I pack the table top and wheel the stroller thing through the airport and leave it right at the plane side, so i don't have to lug all my stuff, but can just plop the dog bags,etc on the stroller.
> ...



If I keep up with showing Ava, this is the one I want. But for now, I have a small stroller with a removable carry case now, I'm going to look at is and see if someone can maybe mount a small table on top....hummmmmm...  ...I'll have to think about this....
[/B][/QUOTE]

They make table tops that can be bungee corded on top of strollers (a lot of the havanese people have that set up here in california) Look under crate tops
http://www.mardelgroomingtables.com/

I like the wonder wheeler better though because I can put my crates in it (fits two of the petmate ones) and I don't have to worry about my topknots rubbing against the mesh of the stroller. 

QUOTE (KAG @ Jul 22 2009, 08:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808493


> Thanks, ladies. The Wonder Wheeler is a great idea. Especially when going to shows alone, trying to carry everything at once.
> xoxoxo[/B]


We call it our mule because we pack sooo much crap on it, LOL. I get stopped a lot at shows and asked where I got my cart (i wish they would sell them at shows!) One of the nice thing is if you need to move at a show, it's not a PITA. I also got the grooming noose that is on the same page and it's very useful and lightweight. it's not the most attractive of setups, but when i first started showing, i got a crate dolly and a ringside table only to find out the crate dolly didn't fit in the back of my little BMW suv so this was a great alternative. I could stand for the grooming table top to be a little bigger but it works.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Those are great too. I use one to cart all my stuff ring side when I am showing two dogs. I bungee cord the ringside table and stool on it and have the grooming arms up and holding the dogs. (people freak when you have a dog on a table and it isn't tied on). A much better way of getting to ringside without all the hassle. 
Yeh Stacy for sharing.

Tina


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I finally broke down and ordered a Wonder Wheeler and the grooming arm with noose ( in hot Pink) It should be here in 2-3 days ( barring weather delays) I am sooooooooooooo excited ! Now I am going to get a bendable clamp with arm for holding my blow dryer and I will be happy as a clam.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Feb 8 2010, 09:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883123


> I finally broke down and ordered a Wonder Wheeler and the grooming arm with noose ( in hot Pink) It should be here in 2-3 days ( barring weather delays) I am sooooooooooooo excited ! Now I am going to get a bendable clamp with arm for holding my blow dryer and I will be happy as a clam.[/B]



I highly recommend the one made by Tableworks, more expensive than others but very well made and I love the dryer holster setup. www.tableworksusa.com

MaryH


----------

